# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Autom, personal health coach, Intuitive Automata Inc., Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Intuitive Automata Inc.

twitter.com/autom

"Bring Autom to Life" on Indiegogo
Autom is a robot coach who talks to you every day to help you live a healthier life. She's also a great robot platform to build on.

----------


## Airicist

Autom introduction
December 7, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Article "MIT Media Lab births robotic weight loss coach"

by Jason Falconer
November 28, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Walk in the Park: Hong Kong's Base for Tech Business 

Published on Jun 3, 2013




> The Hong Kong Science Park has been playing a critical role helping overseas companies get a foothold in Asia to develop and commercialize technology products for the region's markets. The facility operated by the Hong Kong Science and Technology Parks Corporation -- will soon open a new phase focused on green tech.
> It is also where companies from around the world -- including the United States -- have benefited from the Park's incubation program and much more.
> Speakers:
> Cory Kidd
> CEO and Founder, Intuitive Automata
> Nicholas Brooke
> Chairman, Hong Kong Science & Technology Parks Corporation

----------

